# Esquemas del receptor de guitar hero



## _KrAsH_ (Dic 28, 2008)

Feliz navidad a todos!
Lo primero es que nose si está bien puesto aquí este tema pero no sabia donde ponerlo jeje

Bueno, publico esto para preguntaros si sabeís algún esquema para contruir el receptor Wireless de una guitarra del guitar hero para ps2. Resulta que he perdido el receptor y tengo la guitarra sin poder usarla    Además he buscado por tiendas y nadie sabe nada, entonces la unica solución es montarlo. 
Aquí os dejo una imagen de como es el receptor. http://www.redoctane.com/Guitar-Her...Receiver-for-White-Wireless-Guitar-Controller

No creo que sea muy dificil de montar ya que me imagino que llevara un receptor de infrarrojos y poco más. Además tngo mandos viejos en los que puedo aprovechar el conector.

Si alguien tiene una idea de como va esto le estaría muy agradecido!

Un saludo!


----------



## ls2k (Dic 28, 2008)

tendriamos que habrir uno que tuviese alguien del foro... publicar fotos por mabos lados de la placa y hacer un esquema


----------



## mariolos (May 4, 2009)

estimado pudo conseguir el esquema?


----------



## _KrAsH_ (May 4, 2009)

No, no lo encontré. En ebay vi alguno pero me salía por casi 30 € y estoy esperando a ver si alguien lo pone a un precio más reducido porque la guitarra con el receptor me costó 40, así que no me compensa jeje


----------



## mariolos (May 4, 2009)

que mala... a esperar solamente, seguro que alguien rompe su guitarra.  

La consulta es, todos los receptores servirar? o habra que buscar uno que trabaje con la frecuencia de la guitarra?


----------



## ls2k (May 4, 2009)

deben ser frecuencias segun la marca, la que yo tengo es la original y no sirve con otras marcas, los botones son distintos en el orden


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Hombre. seria facil hacerte uno, aunque lo primero ¿seguro que es IR? de ser asi seria mas facil aun.


----------

